# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Xuất hiện mã độc tấn công doanh nghiệp, quân đội và giới ngoại giao

## seoomohtx

*Kaspersky Labs vừa tìm ra một loại mã độc mới, cực kỳ nguy hiểm. Mã độc này tấn công vào smartphone chạy Windows Phone, Android, iPhone và các thiết bị BlackBerry chạy ứng dụng Android.*
*[replacer_img]*
Mã độc được đặt tên "_Inception-Cloud Atlas_" này dường như nhắm tới các lãnh đạo quân sự và ngoại giao cũng như các chủ doanh nghiệp. Kích thước và độ phức tạp của mã độc này cho thấy nó được tạo ra dưới sự giúp đỡ của một chính quyền nào đó trên thế giới.
Mã độc này được trang bị những phương thức che đậy hoàn hảo để ngăn chặn các cơ quan bảo mật tìm ra ai đứng đằng sau các vụ tấn công. Những gì được biết cho tới nay đó là những dữ liệu mà mã độc này đã đánh cắp được lưu trữ trên các tài khoản miễn phí của dịch vụ lưu trữ đám mây CloudMe (_Thụy Sĩ_). Cuộc gọi trên các thiết bị Android bị nhiễm sẽ được ghi lại dưới định dạng MP4 và được gửi tới những kẻ đứng đằng sau cuộc tấn công.
Mã độc này xâm nhập vào thiết bị của người dùng bằng cách giả mạo một bản cập nhật của ứng dụng nhắn tin WhatsApp, do vậy người dùng nên tránh cập nhật WhatsApp trên smartphone của mình, trừ khi bản cập nhật tới trực tiếp từ Windows Phone Store, Google Play Store và App Store. Nếu sử dụng thiết bị Android, Windows Phone và BlackBerry, người dùng không nên cài đặt các ứng dụng từ những nguồn không đáng tin cậy, còn người dùng iOS nên suy nghĩ kỹ trước khi tiến hành jailbreak thiết bị.
"_Rõ ràng có một tổ chức được trang bị tốt và rất chuyên nghiệp đứng đằng sau vụ tấn công này. Với những mục tiêu và ý định rõ ràng, mã độc này có thể lây lan rộng rãi và gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Framework tấn công phức tạp cho thấy có dấu hiệu của tự động hóa và kinh nghiệm lập trình dày dạn. Rất nhiều lớp được sử dụng để bảo vệ cơ chế của cuộc tấn công cũng như danh tính của những kẻ đứng đằng sau_", Blue Coat cho biết.
Năm quốc gia mục tiêu hàng đầu của mã độc này là Nga, Kazakhtan, Belarus, Ấn Độ và Cộng hòa Czech. Các nước có nguy cơ cao khác bao gồm Romania, Venezuela, Mozambique, Paraguay, và Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.
*Phương thức không mới, nhưng vẫn tiềm ẩn rủi ro cao*Theo ông Ngô Tuấn Anh, Phó chủ tịch phụ trách An ninh mạng Công ty Bkav thì kiểu mã độc mạo danh ứng dụng phổ biến kiểu này đã xuất hiện từ lâu. Các nghiên cứu của Bkav cho thấy, hình thức lây nhiễm của virus trên điện thoại di động cũng tương tự virus trên máy tính và đã đưa ra các cảnh báo liên quan từ năm 2013.
Quay lại vài năm trước, lợi dụng nhu cầu tìm kiếm phần mềm nổi tiếng dành cho smartphone, hacker đã tạo ra những phần mềm giả mạo có chứa mã độc rồi đẩy lên các "_chợ_" ứng dụng không chính thống trên Internet, lừa người dùng tải về. Liên tiếp từ tháng 4/2012, các phần mềm như Instagram hay trò chơi Angry Birds đã bị virus núp bóng, mượn danh để tấn công người dùng.
Do vậy, mặc dù hiện nay Việt Nam không nằm trong danh sách các quốc gia bị mã độc _Inception-Cloud Atlas_ nhắm đến, nhưng Bkav khuyến cáo người dùng nên tự bảo vệ mình bằng cách chỉ tải về và cài đặt ứng dụng từ những nguồn hoàn toàn tin cậy.

----------

